# DIY Livery - Oxford



## SparklySparky (2 May 2014)

Hi all,

I have just moved to the Oxford area and am looking for a small DIY yard for my pony. I live in Marston so am looking for somewhere fairly nearby. Would like grazing and stabling and a school would be ideal. 

My pony is well-mannered and easy-to-do, happy to live with any combination of mares or geldings (and stallions). I'm a low-key rider, interesting in schooling, hacking and low-level dressage.

Would love to meet horsey people around the area as well!


----------



## Dumbo (6 May 2014)

I'm only up the road from you and have similar interests.
There is Drift Equestrian in Elsfield, lovely but quite expensive.
Manor Farm in Hampton Poyle (just outside of kidlington) is also nice and affordable but has a waiting list.
Village Farm in Bletchingdon is popular but I've only seen it from driving past. Think it os very reasonable.
Theres Hill Farm  in Marston but think they only do Part livery.
Mill Stables near Bletchingdon but they do full/part/assisted.
There's a DIY yard at Thrupp but again  I've never seen it.
Manor Farm at Murcott does assisted DIY and run by the Bicester RC  chairman.

They're all I can think of off the top of my head!

I can think of one in particular to avoid at all costs if you want to pm me.
Hope that helps!


----------



## SparklySparky (9 May 2014)

Does anyone have any experience with Old Manor House? It's a riding school but apparently they do livery too. It looks nice online and I'm waiting for the owner to call me back...


----------



## Daiishaa (24 July 2014)

hey, are you looking for any help with your pony? I'm a teenager and I'm looking for horses/ponies I can help out with during the summer, even if it just means poo picking, brushing, picking weeds etc. I am an experienced rider and I go to stables on Saturdays, and would love if you would like a helping hand. much thanks x


----------



## RedStarBear (27 January 2016)

SparklySparky said:



			Does anyone have any experience with Old Manor House? It's a riding school but apparently they do livery too. It looks nice online and I'm waiting for the owner to call me back...
		
Click to expand...


Hey SparklySparky, did you get any feedback about Old Manor House?  I'm currently on a similar quest - realise this was a few years ago now!

feel free to PM me.

Cheers


----------



## fourleggedaddict (29 January 2017)

I have heard that there is a livery yard at Elsfield just 1 mile from the City Centre so close to Marston which does DIY stabled or grass livery with year round 24/7 turnout. They have a 20x60m arena with lights but also have excellent hacking on the farm. Apparently it is really friendly! It used to be Drift Equestrian but has changed hands and is now CH Equestrian I think.


----------

